# Rescue facility??



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Wix.comventurerescuecatadoptions,cat rehomes.venture rescue | Wix.com

Anyone come acress this cat rescue place? They charge more for pedigrees that moggies and dont seem to routinely neuter. Do you think they just buy in cheap/ free cats and sell them at a higher price?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been keeping a watch on this Venture rescue.
They did have a black female mc cross and now have black mc cross kittens for rescue.
To be honest i think they are breeding them to make a quick 100.

Could be wrong but have a strong feeling, and yes i think they are taking free/cheap cats as they now have a SR in rescue where i saw an advert to rehome one last month.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont like that much  If they are not inocculating/neutering etc they could be spreading disease. Not very responsible, just making a quick buck out of unwanted pets


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I have been keeping a watch on this Venture rescue.
> They did have a black female mc cross and now have black mc cross kittens for rescue.
> To be honest i think they are breeding them to make a quick 100.
> 
> Could be wrong but have a strong feeling, and yes i think they are taking free/cheap cats as they now have a SR in rescue where i saw an advert to rehome one last month.


Hi CC...hope you are well. Yes, they have rather a lot of pedigree cats for a rescue. The rescue_ I _foster for, when you look at their website, nine out of ten are black or black and white; also find it odd that some are insured. My local rescue do vax/microchip and neutering where appropriate, but the vax do not include leukaemia for financial reasons, and certainly they would not be paying insurance on them. They don't have the funds. Most little rescues are struggling.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It has been discussed before, but I don't think any conclusion was reached:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/281336-what-your-views-rescue-place.html

Still think it is very dodgy.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

on the website cats offered seem to be neutered and vaccinated, most pedigree rescues ask similar prices

I don't know of them at all so don't know why people are suspicious of them


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Minnie (Oriental black) was adopted via the OCWT for £100 in a home-2-home adoption, so £150 seems reasonable to me for a cat that's adopted from a shelter - they have more running costs.

The only thing that concerns me is that the cats are 'HOMEOPATHICALLY VACCINATED' e.g. you will need to get it done properly. The website is truely horrible with all that UPPER CASE and indifferent punctuation & spacing. It's really, really hard to read.

Edit: Having read the other thread, as said there there is a whole pile of important stuff missing form the website. Not sure that proves they are scamming though. It's like a hobby website from 10 years ago, before Wordpress became what it is.


----------

